
When your backup isn't a backup: a postmortem - timr
http://omniref.com/blog/blog/2014/07/03/postmortem-for-our-recent-outage/
======
edoceo
Do you have a monitor on your PG boxen? I've got them set to warn at 50% full,
due to table update issues mentioned.

For huge/destructive updates we run first pass on a clone and generate a
pg_dump of DB or at least specific tables before the operation on Live

